# WooHoo! My dog soap's name is now a registered trademark!



## BakingNana (Jan 5, 2012)

Got my certificate of registration yesterday for the name of my dog soap, and just HAD to tell someone!  I don't know why this thrills me so much; guess life is dull around here!


----------



## Bergamia2504 (Jan 5, 2012)

How exciting, congratulations


----------



## Hazel (Jan 5, 2012)

Congratulations! Have you mentioned the name of the dog soap?


----------



## BakingNana (Jan 5, 2012)

I haven't.  As long as no one takes it as advertising, which I am not! 8) 

Poochie 'Poo.  How silly is that? Sure sells, though.  I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## SoapyD (Jan 5, 2012)

Congratulations!

When I first read the title of the thread, I thought you said your DOG's name was now a trademark!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 5, 2012)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> I haven't.  As long as no one takes it as advertising, which I am not! 8)
> 
> Poochie 'Poo.  How silly is that? Sure sells, though.  I'm very pleased with it.



That is cute! I don't think it's silly at all. It's creative and memorable which is very important in marketing (or so I've heard).

Hey, when you go national, do you mind if I name drop and say I know you?


----------



## Deda (Jan 5, 2012)

Cute name! Congratulations!


----------



## BakingNana (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks, all!  Hazel, if I have customers on both coasts that order it, does that mean I've gone national?      

SoapyD - My dogs both think their names should be trademarked.  I keep telling 'em Maggie and Emily are taken!  OMG, now I AM getting silly.  It's been a long day.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 6, 2012)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> Thanks, all!  Hazel, if I have customers on both coasts that order it, does that mean I've gone national?
> 
> SoapyD - My dogs both think their names should be trademarked.  I keep telling 'em Maggie and Emily are taken!  OMG, now I AM getting silly.  It's been a long day.



Nope...sorry. I meant when I'm walking through a store and I see a display of Poochie 'Poo on an endcap. Then I can scream and say "OMG! I know the woman who makes this shampoo!"


----------



## BakingNana (Jan 7, 2012)

I know what you meant, Hazel.  I was just kidding.  The really funny part is that, while most people dream of something like that, I would do everything in my power to avoid it!  Otherwise, it would seem like "work" instead of "play."  The biggest reason I went for the registered trademark -- there is so much chatter out there on infringing on trademark names that I wanted to protect myself.  Ninety-nine percent of the names we use are so generic that trademarking wouldn't be possible, but with a really unique name there's always the chance.  It was a very educational process.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 7, 2012)

I realized you were joking but I still like the idea of being able to scream in a store.   

However, since you've trademarked the name, there's always a chance that another company might want to produce your product for national sales. You could be sitting on a potential goldmine.  :wink:


----------



## BakingNana (Jan 7, 2012)

Well, if that happens I'll buy you a cup of coffee on my next trek to Ohio Amish country!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks! I'm going to hold you to it.


----------

